# JAMOB's Bloody Elves



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello Heresy this is my third attempt at a plog but this time there's a catch - I'm actually doing the online painting competition thing, so I have a decent motivation to keep going. This will be my new wood elves mixed with some Blood Angels as possible (I have way too much unpainted stuff...) along with the occasional Imperial Guard unit or two (plus maybe extras? My mind wanders...)

Anyway, although I don't have a whole lot done as of yet I'm making myself post my before shot and the undercoat shot because otherwise I'll probably just leave it at that stage.

Before










Base Coated










Aaand a close up 










Sorry for the relatively crappy quality, I took this with my equally crappy phone. My unit for the month is those wood elves, and I also based the treeman because why not? Also that metal was getting on my nerves. Well, that's all for now! Underwhelming I know. Wish me luck, you will be hearing from me again

-JAMOB


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Wood elves are the one army that would lure me to paint fantasy - rest assured i'll be following this


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I haven't got much done, just threw some green on there, but this leads me into a very serious question. 

How does one paint green? By this of course I mean what colors should I get to paint green well (I have Dark Angels green, the old one, and Scorpion green) since I don't know the new range at all. What's a good darker green? A lighter, leafy green? Good highlight/shadow colors? Thanks in advance.

Picture attached


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

mmh, are you aiming for a "true leaf" colour or a mimetic one?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, for starters, what's a good replacement for the (very) old Dark Angels green? Then what are some nice darker ones? Also, a true leafy green would be nice if only for comparison.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

SO, as a start you can help yourself to this practical chart. You can find that many old colours are just the same, with a new name. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6vq38rjlbt0ddwk/citadel paint conversion.jpg
As for the leaf effect, i'm no expert but i can say this:
Death World Forest as a base
Elysian Green as first highlight
Ogryn Camo as second highlight
Underhive Ash for a drybrush effect 
Athonian Camoshade (a wash) for a washing goodness to make darker recesses.
But i fear this could lead to a more "camo" effect.

Otherwise, let's see...
Castellan green as a base
Straken green as first highlight
Nurgling green 2nd highlight
nurgling green + bleached bone as 3rd and very limited highlight
this should lead to a "leafy" paint tone...

Or, if you want to have some more "shiny" leaf effect (such as living leaf in sunlight) i'd try to paint it like (more or les) a goblin skin:
Caliban green as base
6 parts Caliban green + 4 parts moot green as first layer
2 parts caliban green + 8 parts moot green as first highlight
Moot green as 2nd highlight
5parts moot green + 5 parts ushabti bone as last, very limited highlight
If you feel kinky you can add a last veryveryvery limited higlighting just with ushabti bone, but that can be tricky.

I suggest you use a test model for all the shit i've written. I don't take any responsibility


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

That is quite a handy chart! Thanks for the tips, though I'm probably gonna hold off on them for a while just because paint costs money and I have little. I'll probably pick up a few paints, but no more than 2-3.

Update: I based the quivers bows and boots (and sword and instrument) a dark brown, I will go be painting all of that before getting to the green because I can't really do that as of now... I won't post pictures now though because I'm hoping to finish this part of them tomorrow before I go to the club on friday.

Update 2: I got some eagles in the mail today, though apparently they're already painted... I will post them and a full army shot tomorrow as well.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

JAMOB said:


> Well, for starters, what's a good replacement for the (very) old Dark Angels green?


Their current DA green (Caliban I think) matches pretty well to the older DA green. Of course, I apply a dark green wash over it...can't really tell a difference between my models using the older paint and the newer paint.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Update: I based the bows boots and quivers in brown and snakebite leather respectively. Still have to do highlights/shadows on them and fix up the green, then do hair and helmets.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks very naturely And wood elvesly I love it. IF they get a new book and figures I will get them as An army


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I haven't been able to paint anything since my last update, but I felt like I should post a full-army shot. This is pretty much the only squad I panted (other than eagles and a based treeman you saw earlier), so it's a blob of grey.

Full Army Shot










Left Wing:
My highborn, 20 Glade Guard, 8 Glade Riders, 2 Eagles, Treeman, some empty bases (I'll explain later).










Right Wing:
My spellweaver, 12 Dryads, 20 Glade Guard, 2 Eagles (one is the same as before), and more empty bases.










The empty bases are for some treekin models that aren't the official models but I'm using them because ebay gives good deals. I also have 12 more unbuilt dryads, so I'll probably run them in 3 units of 8 in most games.

I'm basically done collecting, as I have about 2500 points - the only thing I might pick up is another box of glade guard a little further down the line, so I can run 4x10 and 1x15 with a banner along with my proxied BSB... but that won't be for a while. I'm hoping to finish that squad by the end of october (army painting challenge!) so I will be doing some work on sunday, then maybe some (though less) throughout the week. Thanks for all the interest so far!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

That's a lot of models! I'm waiting to see how the green turns out 

And i also found this for you:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=108893


Cheers!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks mate! I won't be able to be painting the green for a few weeks as I can't get to the club (I might give up and order, but I'd rather not...) but I'm working on the rest of it.










So far I'm experimenting with the different browns I have (Bronzed Flesh for skin, Snakebite Leather, Vermin Brown, and this weird LOTR one that looks like wood, plus a basecoat one that's all the way on the others side of the room so I'm not going to be checking that...) and I'm going to try some different washes and whatnot. Experiment with the greens I do have. Anyway, after these guys I'm going to do the glade riders probably, or I might decide to do ten more of these guys (or a noble! Who knows, really. Or both). If you can't tell, I'm not very decisive 

*EDIT* I'm probably going to be introducing some brown on the armor etc. of the GG, just because I saw it on other models and it does look cool. I'm still going to be waiting on the green, but I'll be able to keep working without.

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Liking the poppyness of the green, really stands out. Looking really good. Always liked Wood Elves.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello everyone! I have not been idle, though I also haven't done any painting. What I ahve done is alter a bunch of models so they look slightly better, and converted three of my GG to EG (for now I'm just pretending I didn't, but when I have money/after my birthday I will get some more GG to convert). I just used GR spear arms and swords from both boxes.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Minis are a bit hard to see but from what I can see the conversions look pretty dam good, especially the spear one. Nice work. Will you be going for a full unit of them?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

At some point I will, but not until I can get my hands on another battleforce probably (I need the GR spears, so it can't just be GG). That could be a while. For now, just pretending the conversions never happened. Sorry for the bad quality btw, I don't have a picture-taking-device other than my computer and it really wasn't made for this.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

My next project is some Glade Riders, already built but now to be painted. 










Sorry for the crappy picture, I really need to find a better way of photographing things... In other news, I changed one of those Eternal Guard slightly (moved the spear up, turned the head)... He's the one on the right. Also this is a slightly better picture...










I am decidedly happy with the two on the sides, but I'm not sure about the middle one... Seems more like a GG with swords than an EG. IDK though... Thoughts?

If you can't tell, btw, I am much more of a builder than a painter... Conversions? Love the things! Painting? Well, it's necessary...


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Great, I finally 1) finish those damned GG and 2) get some good quality pictures and what do you know, imageshack charges now. As that's not even a little bit worth it, I'm going to have to attach them for now. Does anyone know any other similar sites that are free?

Anyway, this is the first unit I've finished in ages, and it came out looking pretty good so I am happy.

Oh, and sorry for the delay, I'm much more of a builder than a painter and I found some scout bits so...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

That was a long time 
Good to see some wood elf painted
What's next on schedule?


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Great work on the GG. Nice to see someone doing a wood elves army. Keeping them alive. Will do one once the new book has come out .


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

neferhet said:


> That was a long time
> Good to see some wood elf painted
> What's next on schedule?


Indeed... I don't really have that much motivation to paint so it's been slow going. I think I'm going to spray the rest of the GG and then slowly paint them, I think having something different about each 10 man unit (maybe a different color coating on the quivers?). My main focus will be their faces, as I only sort of know how to do them (I played only BA for years, so I could get away without painting too many faces).



revilo44 said:


> Great work on the GG. Nice to see someone doing a wood elves army. Keeping them alive. Will do one once the new book has come out .


Thanks! I'm excited to see those. WE are tough to play right now, but definitely rewarding to do well with - I can't wait for the new book though, out is just a bit outdated.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

JAMOB said:


> My main focus will be their faces, as I only sort of know how to do them


Yes i noticed thiat. They are blotchy (no offense intended) I could suggest you to thin paint a little more whrn you paint faces and to use washes. Here are some tutorials for you, about faces!
http://www.paintrix-miniatures.com/articles.php?&art=7&page=1
http://www.acrylicosvallejo.com/es_ES/painting-a-face/blog/1/38

Those are quite "pro" tutorials if i recall correctly, but could give you some good insights 

Those below are easier:
http://forums.relicnews.com/showthread.php?99163-How-to-paint-faces-and-skin
http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/396388.page

Keep it coming, and yes, do differentiate models between the unit. A too similar unit will not help the outlook on the field. Some different colour will just add to the whole army.
Cheers!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks @neferhet! I've been looking for some good ones... As it was I kind of just tried different stuff until it looked not horrible


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

These are starting to look really good, the green is incredibly vibrant. You've got a very summer tone going on with them. Have you considered adding some coloured flower effect folliage to their bases to make them really pop as being a summer army?
Theres a vid on how to do it easily here.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngQl9TIAaoI

Scattered around in the unit it would give them a real woodland in summer feel going on.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> These are starting to look really good, the green is incredibly vibrant. You've got a very summer tone going on with them. Have you considered adding some coloured flower effect folliage to their bases to make them really pop as being a summer army?
> Theres a vid on how to do it easily here.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngQl9TIAaoI
> 
> Scattered around in the unit it would give them a real woodland in summer feel going on.


Thanks mate! I really like the look of that, I'll probably pick some up when I have the time/funds...

Anyway, quick update. I started on the second unit of Glade Guard (just a few coats of green) as well as my treeman, just basing him brown. Does anyone have much experience painting woody stuff? Specifically treemen would be nice but any advice is welcome.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

A treeman! Awesome! My only advice would be to go wash heavy or highlight heavy, with the latter being more time consuming and the first easier but with lesser results. Alas, i'm not so good on wood


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello all! Just a quick update. I did a little bit of work on the 2nd unit of GG (well, five of them), and I base coated a third. In addition, I did a bit of work on that treeman - I did some dry brushing, some washing, some detail picking, ooh and I made the eyes glow blue. I still have quite a bit to do, but oh well. I have a few days...


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Slightly larger update. Actually quite a bit larger, but oh well. 

First, I'm just throwing up another full army shot because I felt like setting up my army to look at it and really didn't want to waste it so... yeah. 
Next up are my glade guard, the first unit got a quick black wash because I thought they needed a little depth (not that big a change really), and I am planning on doing something similar to the red arrow tips and golden bows/quivers on unit two. 
And... unit two is the next up. 
Finally a few shots of my treeman, he is mostly done (at least the bark part) but I want to do more. I based him drybrushed him washed him and then did some highlights, finally picking out the leaves and then trying this glowing blue eyes tutorial on Asrai. I'm not sure how well it worked, but oh well. I think I want to add leaves etc. to the treeman, but I'm not really sure how. Any tips?


----------

